# MCCafrey



## Jetjockey (Jan 1, 2016)

You should watch him playing in the Rose Bowl since you guys never see him get to play.  5 minutes into the game and he's already over 100 yards.  He's the real Heisman!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 1, 2016)

You guys watching? 75 yard TD catch and now about a 75 yard TD return.  Not even close as to who the best player in college football is.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2016)

He won the Heisman? Oh Henry did


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 1, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> You should watch him playing in the Rose Bowl since you guys never see him get to play.  5 minutes into the game and he's already over 100 yards.  He's the real Heisman!!



He is a great player. I think if he plays at a bigger "name" program like USC(or a conference with games on earlier), he'd get way more respect. he's gonna be real good on Sundays.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes he is/was the real heisman.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2016)

what you are actually seeing is the reason Iowa isn't in the playoffs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2016)

BrotherBadger said:


> He is a great player. I think if he plays at a bigger "name" program like USC(or a conference with games on earlier), he'd get way more respect. he's gonna be real good on Sundays.



I agree, and that's really ashame too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2016)

He is good but is he that good opposed to Iowa's D being porous?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2016)

who?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

the voters disagreed.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2016)

I like the young man,heck of a ball player,shame he plays for Stanford,that was his down fall....


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 1, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I like the young man,heck of a ball player,shame he plays for Stanford,that was his down fall....



ya, because playing for the second or third winningest team over the past years is a bad thing.  Right now, the way Stanford is dismanteling Iowa, It's too bad there isnt an 8 team playoff.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2016)

It's a stupid argument. This is SEC country, go figure


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2016)

He looks like  a baller to me. Bet he ends up with the Pats after everyone else overlooks him, ala Falcons.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> He looks like  a baller to me. Bet he ends up with the Pats after everyone else overlooks him, ala Falcons.



I don't see him being overlooked by anybody. Top 3 draft pick imho. 
I thought Iowa was a pretty solid team until this game. They are getting owned in every category. Curbstomped.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought he should have wont the Heisman and I still think he should have.   Henry is a absolute beast but if you compare what those two players accomplished with what they had to work with, it was pretty close.   But I thought McCaf did a little extra.  

Henry is the best running back by far

McCaf is the most outstanding player


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't see him being overlooked by anybody. Top 3 draft pick imho.
> I thought Iowa was a pretty solid team until this game. They are getting owned in every category. Curbstomped.



He'll have to wait another year for the nfl. He's only a sophomore. Should be preseason favorite for the heisman next year


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2016)

Current Attachments (93.7 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (93.7 KB)


----------



## marknga (Jan 1, 2016)

Fun guy to watch... a real ball player


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> He'll have to wait another year for the nfl. He's only a sophomore. Should be preseason favorite for the heisman next year



I figured he was talking about his future draft stock.
I agree, if he has another season like this one, he'll be a lock for the Heisman. Provided, Stanford has a 10+ win record, of course.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 1, 2016)

248 yards and 2 TDs in the 1st half. 



BrotherBadger said:


> I think if he plays at a bigger "name" program like USC



They played USC twice this year and won both times. Thanks for letting us know to ignore your opinion in the future.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2016)

"Grabbing the helmet opening" penalty

Must be a PAC12 thing


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2016)

He must not be too hot they only got a field goal the second half


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2016)

The kid is one fun player to watch that's for sure!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2016)

Outstanding player.  To say anything else is just stupid.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 1, 2016)

He's a good player, but don't understand why Iowa was ranked so high. They got beat down by the Vols their last bowl game. Oh well just another pretender


----------



## Scott G (Jan 1, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> don't understand why Iowa was ranked so high. They got beat down by the Vols their last bowl game.



Because this years ranking isnt based on last years results?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 1, 2016)

He's a baller for sure. Definitely deserving of his Heisman invite.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2016)

He is a great player.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2016)

He is a good player. Playing against teams with an average defensive ranking of #63 makes him look better.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 2, 2016)

Dude can make some serious jukes for sure. The heisman is a joke and everyone but bama fans this year know that. That dude is twice the all around player as Henry is and that's what the heisman is supposed to award. There's a separate award for best rb. Too bad it's based on name and team these days.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2016)

Showed he can do it all with his records breaking performance.  Not bad for  a 19-year-old sophomore.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2016)

Kid can flat out run
Wasn't aware his dad was bronco WR till today

Son may have a bigger career


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes he is/was the real heisman.



YAWN... Zzzz... Up ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2016)

Heck of a player and Stanford made a statement along with McCaffrey as well. 

BTW....JJ...was that you yelling "Heisman" in the background of his post game interview?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2016)

heisman winners finish the season in bcs title games and play off contention. The new norm.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2016)

Great player, his production would be significantly less in SEC, But he'd still be an outstanding player


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2016)

fairhope said:


> He is a good player. Playing against teams with an average defensive ranking of #63 makes him look better.



Completely overlooked fact.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2016)

and if it wasnt for global warming and all that oil fracking causing earthquakes and acid rain falling mccaffrey would have won.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2016)

He's pretty fast for a white boy. 

He had a heck of a season and will be a front runner next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dude can make some serious jukes for sure. The heisman is a joke and everyone but bama fans this year know that. That dude is twice the all around player as Henry is and that's what the heisman is supposed to award. There's a separate award for best rb. Too bad it's based on name and team these days.



bama fans did not vote the heisman to henry; the authorized voters and active heisman winning voters did. Daily volsux.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> heisman winners finish the season in bcs title games and play off contention. The new norm.



Which is why the best players normally get the shaft.  Best player on the best team doesn't always equal best player in the country.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Which is why the best players normally get the shaft.  Best player on the best team doesn't always equal best player in the country.



if he is so great they should have not lost 2 games and made the playoff.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if he is so great they should have not lost 2 games and made the playoff.



If he played for Bama, he wouldn't have.  He wouldn't be any better as an individual player, but he would win the Heisman.  That is the problem.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> If he played for Bama, he wouldn't have.  He wouldn't be any better as an individual player, but he would win the Heisman.  That is the problem.



I'm amazed at those that can't grasp this. I always laugh over the years at those that belittle great players on teams that don't compete for titles as though they really aren't great because team x didn't play for a title. SEC fans are some of the worst offenders of this. How many times do we all hear the "if they played against sec defenses" argument, bla bla bla!!!LOL

Over the years the most dominant players in the NFL are rarely from NC winning teams. I guess Barry Sanders shouldn't have won the Heisman since he wasn't good enough to get his team a NC.

Let me say, Derrick Henry was worthy of getting a Heisman trophy, and after his speech, I really have a lot of respect for the young man regarding his character. BUT, McCaffrey should have won as the best player in college this year. I still cant get over the fact he only had 100yds less rushing and also led his team in receiving. Throw in the return yards and the dude was a freak.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> heisman winners finish the season in bcs title games and play off contention. The new norm.



Oddly, the Heisman has only been awarded to a player on the National title winning team in the same year 16 times in NCAA history..........and one of those was vacated.



Matthew6 said:


> if he is so great they should have not lost 2 games and made the playoff.



Every team has 22 starters. Let that sink in.



Madsnooker said:


> I still cant get over the fact he only had 100yds less rushing and also led his team in receiving. Throw in the return yards and the dude was a freak.


Yup.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

mariota, winston, ingram, likely this year too.let that sink in, and honestly you should write a book.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

If McCafrey played for Bama they would be undefeated.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 4, 2016)

The thought process that the Heisman winner should be from a title contending team is just another reason (on a long list) the trophy has become a joke. 

I guess RG3 and Tebow should give theirs back since the didn't play for a national championship the year they won.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> The thought process that the Heisman winner should be from a title contending team is just another reason (on a long list) the trophy has become a joke.



Who says that's how the Heisman rolls? The people who voted thought Henry was the best candidate. I doubt it was because Bama is in the NC mix, not to mention McCafrey is only a sophomore. When was the last time a sophomore won the Heisman? It's usually reserved for juniors or seniors with proven records.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Who says that's how the Heisman rolls? The people who voted thought Henry was the best candidate. I doubt it was because Bama is in the NC mix, not to mention McCafrey is only a sophomore. When was the last time a sophomore won the Heisman? It's usually reserved for juniors or seniors with proven records.



It seems they're starting to award it more to the younger guys.

2007,2008,2009 Sophomores 

With 2012,2013 Freshmen winners


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> If he played for Bama, he wouldn't have.  He wouldn't be any better as an individual player, but he would win the Heisman.  That is the problem.



stanford is full of average to good players with maybe one great one. Bama is ripe with 4-5 first round draft picks and Henry stands above them all. That is the differnce; not to include a very weak and poor play by the Pac 12 this year; contrast that to recent sec west primarily, followed by a marginal east performane in the bowls thus year. Bama played a much more difficult schedule. The conference is stronger. When it mattered most henry helped his  team prevail and ascend to the title game. One does not have to look further than the Oregon debacle in this years bowl game, the failure of usc as well to gauge the debacle that was this years pac 12, and the level of poor play in which McCaffrey earned his yardage.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the voters disagreed.



Let me rephrase that a little bit for the ones in the cheap seats ... the especially cheap basement seats.  The only voters whose vote and opinion counted disagreed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Let me rephrase that a little bit for the ones in the cheap seats ... the especially cheap basement seats.  The only voters whose vote and opinion counted disagreed.



What???

Gon votes don't count?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What???
> 
> Gon votes don't count?



Sure they do. Everybody who votes counts. A little bit.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What???
> 
> Gon votes don't count?



gon votes do count. dont you remember that horde of 469,000 certified gon voters who hated you in the recent mod poll.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gon votes do count. dont you remember that horde of 469,000 certified gon voters who hated you in the recent mod poll.



Hate is a strong word 6. That was a little hurtful. Slayer and myself had it wrapped up. Next time we'll pick a better running mate.



I wonder if those same voters will be right in the kicka poll?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hate is a strong word 6. That was a little hurtful. Slayer and myself had it wrapped up. Next time we'll pick a better running mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those same voters will be right in the kicka poll?



nope. but they were right about you thug.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Sure they do. Everybody who votes counts. A little bit.



   They might count, but not for the heisman.  I suspect that kid will get one before he is done.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if those same voters will be right in the kicka poll?



They say there's safety in numbers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> They say there's safety in numbers.



Well that settles it then.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well that settles it then.



chicken plant let you out early i see


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> chicken plant let you out early i see



Based on his aviator your mullet could use a little styling gel.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Based on his aviator your mullet could use a little styling gel.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



I'm just trying to hep out here. Don't be hatin' on the messenger.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2016)

McWho?


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 3, 2016)

I hope he is smart enough to put it in cruise control the rest of this season. Chubb and Fornett should do the same. They have done enough to prove they are worth being drafted no point in getting hurt trying to be  a superstar.


----------

